# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Φλώρος λευκός

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ εντυπωσιακός ο φλώρος!!!  :Happy: 
Δικός σου είναι Κώστα;

----------


## panos70

Κωστα ειναι πανεμορφος . πολυ εντυπωσιακο πουλι

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

δεν ειναι δικος μου Ευθυμη. ειναι απο αγγλικο φορουμ που ειμαι μελος. ειναι (νομιζω) απο τα πρωτα πουλια που βγηκαν σε αυτη τη μεταλλαξη.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αυτη η μεταλλαξη προηλθε απο γονιμο υβριδιο (R1), μωσαικου (ισως μωσαικου λουτινο) καναρινιου με φλωρο.

----------

